# Ridgid's new strap wrench



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Best strap wrench I've ever used.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Got one at the expo for free, works great!


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

It works awesome!!!!









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Is that a 60° fitting?


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

who the hell uses tubing cutters on PVC pipe


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Bayside500 said:


> who the hell uses tubing cutters on PVC pipe


 who the hell uses a strap wrench to hold PVC. I bet I have used a strap wrench less than any other tool in my box.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Bayside500 said:


> who the hell uses tubing cutters on PVC pipe


Cleanest cuts in town


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> Is that a 60° fitting?


6" 45

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPipesOnly (Jun 30, 2016)

I saw this on FB today... I can't needing it for anything other than 6" and up.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

How much do they cost


----------

